# CG suggestions in SD near Custer/Hill City area?



## 4offthefloor (Jun 19, 2002)

I have made tentative reservations at a KOA in Hill City SD for a week.  This KOA was reccomended to us by our neighbors.  Since there are sooo many CG's in this area, I was wondering (if this KOA turns out to be a dud) if anyone had any suggestions for a nice family (kid friendly) CG?  We have two boys ages 2 & 7.  Our preference would be for a semi-secluded spot with shade.  We are not fond of what DH calls "the parking lot" style RV parks.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

1989 Suburban
1992 31' Hi-Lo


----------



## pittsburgh dave (Jun 23, 2002)

CG suggestions in SD near Custer/Hill City area?

Two years ago we stayed a a place called Rafter J's Ranch (they have a web site).  It is located just outside Hills city and was one of the best camp grounds we have ever stayed at.  I don't remember the name of the area of the campground we stayed in, but it was located in heavy pondarosa pines (if you look at their site map, north of the pool in the woods), they have wide sites, not on top of each other(like many KOA's), and  plenty of things to do.  They have a great pool, horse back riding (we did that one morning and it was great), plenty of open fields and woods to explore and places to hike. Remember to drive into Hill City (about 10 minutes) one evening for the town gun fight, it was really neat....  Needles highway is a must and the wildlife loop at custer is also great.  If you feel like a drive head to the mamouth site (our kids thought that was the best thing.  Our kids were 11 & 12 when we were their and they also thought it was the best camp ground that they had stayed at.  We passed numerous CG on our way to rafter J's and did not see one that we would have stayed at (although I don't remember the KOA).  We loved the black hills are and are hoping to travel back their again next year and will only stay at Rafter J's.  Based on what your looking for, this is the place to stay..

Pittsburgh Dave


----------



## Dean (Jun 28, 2002)

CG suggestions in SD near Custer/Hill City area?

We just stayed a Rafter J's four weeks ago after driving from Estes Park..  You'll love this place.  GREAT POOL and play area.  Large sites,  plenty of shade.    Mr Dean


----------



## PitBoss (Jul 28, 2002)

CG suggestions in SD near Custer/Hill City area?

We stayed at Rafter's J campground last yr.  It's a great campground with lots of space, very large pine trees, and plenty of stuff to do close by.  Be sure to go into Hill City and ride the 1880's train. You do have to make reservations in advance..its fun.  You are close to all the attractions of Mt Rushmore and the rest.  
Have fun..It does get very chilly even in the summer at night!


----------



## Kim Bodley (Aug 9, 2002)

CG suggestions in SD near Custer/Hill City area?

Try Crooked Creek Resort at Hill City.  We are planning a family reunion there next summer and my cousin has checked it out thoroughly.  She assures us that it will satisfy even the pickiest of my aunts and uncles (and that takes some resort!)Phone is :800-252-8486.

web site:  http://www.rapidnet.com/~gs/wel.htm

Have a great time!


----------

